# TyrePal worked!



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wanted to say how pleased we were that we had TyrePal sensors fitted. 

We were on the M5 about to join the M6 and the monitor alarm started to go off, pulled over onto the hard shoulder, by the time we got out and checked the tyre it was practically flat.

Who knows how much damage could have been done if we hadn't know so quickly.

Rang the breakdown and with an excellent service from the recovery, within less than an hour of the alarm going off we had a tyre changed and were back on the road. I do think the breakdown recovery guy was excellent, I know it is his job but the motorway was busy and it was an offside rear tyre, rather him than me!

We had been on several trips to France with flat batteries on the TyrePal but for this trip to Scotland, we thankfully got round to changing them, definitely worth having.

Debbie


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad to hear that Tyrepal worked and saved you from potential misadventure.

I bought one last year and have had a couple of false alarms but have stuck with it so it is good to know it works in real emergencies.

Cheers


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

How long does it take to change a wheel, I can do a truck one in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*TyrePal*

Who is the best online retailer for this item on both price and service?
Thanks.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad to hear I hope to buy one when I am in UK this December. Where did you buy from ?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

arh said:


> How long does it take to change a wheel, I can do a truck one in 15-20 minutes.


Your point being?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought mine online direct from Tyrepal


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

arh said:


> How long does it take to change a wheel, I can do a truck one in 15-20 minutes.


Whoopie doo for you. I could and did many many times a day when I was a HGV mechanic. Many years ago. Not now though.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

well, I'm 70 and still can change a truck tyre. the super singles are a pain though, ( but only one wheel to line up. to tuggles, I would have thought that a spare and a jack would be a necessity , especially if you are heading to the continent, where AA vans aren't so numerous.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

the tyrepal now that is a good idea though, I shall have to get one myself. one tyre will pay for it, because by the time you've come to a stop unless it's a real slow puncture, the tyres ruined. looked up and ordered one, thanks to the op.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

arh said:


> well, I'm 70 and still can change a truck tyre. the super singles are a pain though, ( but only one wheel to line up. to tuggles, I would have thought that a spare and a jack would be a necessity , especially if you are heading to the continent, where AA vans aren't so numerous.


I'm sure the OP has all the equipment, but why should he change his tyre when he has breakdown cover. He specifically stated he was on the motorway, it was an offside tyre. It has to be safer to get it changed by a professional with a strategically placed safety vehicle covered in orange flashing lights.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

tugboat said:


> arh said:
> 
> 
> > well, I'm 70 and still can change a truck tyre. the super singles are a pain though, ( but only one wheel to line up. to tuggles, I would have thought that a spare and a jack would be a necessity , especially if you are heading to the continent, where AA vans aren't so numerous.
> ...


It is an offence to change your own tyre on a motorway! People are rarely prosecuted but will get quite a lecture from the Police...........if they have the time.

You would have to be suicidal to change an offside wheel.

The Highways Agency and/or Breakdown guys (and gals  ) will position their vehicle, with lights flashing, in such a way as to attempt to deflect any other vehicle straying on the hard shoulder.

So don't do it, it can take weeks to get the stain out of the tarmac :roll:

TyrePal is my friend too :wink:


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

I had Tyrepals on my previous van, but i found i had a lot of false alarms, especially so within a few minutes of coming off a motorway.

And every now and then it would say a tyre had no pressure, when it was quite clearly fine.

Just got our latest van and I'm going to try a different approach.


----------

